# حركة بسيطة تجعل الريل بلير يعمل بسرعة البرق وحركه رهيبه.



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*حركة بسيطة تجعل برنامج ريل بلير يعمل بسرع&#157*

حركة بسيطة تجعل برنامج ريل بلير يعمل بسرعة البرق

بحركة بسيطة تجعل الريل بلير يعمل كالبرق. هذه الطريقة البسيطة والفعالة لتسريع عمل برنامج real player وجعل البرنامج يعمل كالبرق فالكل يعاني اثناء مشاهدته مقطع فيديو او ملف صوتي من انقطاع ومن ثم مواصلة التحميل. 





وهذه الطريقة ستحل هذه المشكلة

اليكم الطريقة :

قم بتشغيل البرنامج ثم اتبع الخطوات التالية ..

Tools

Preferences

Playback Settings

من الجانب الايمن تحت More Options

غير الرقم في مستطيل Buffer up to

من 30 الى 300

وضـع علامة صح في المربع الذي تحت الرقم 

ثـــم –OK 

اغلق البرنامج واعد تشغيله حتى ترى الفرق الواضح


----------



## ناثان فخرى انيس (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز عندى مشكله فى البرنامج دة  الريال بلير  مش عيز يشتغل ولا عايز ينشال من الادر موف  عندك حل   ارسل الحل الى البريد  والر يعوض تعبك   اخيك ناثان


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليييييييك اوي


----------



## ramoo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*نصيحة غالية*

بجد دى  خدمة انا بشكرك عليها واول مرة اعرفها وربنا يوفقك:yahoo:


----------



## النسر الدهبي (9 فبراير 2007)

```
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين
```

2007 

*بحركة بسيطة تجعل الريل بلير يعمل كالبرق. هذه الطريقة البسيطة والفعالة لتسريع عمل برنامج real player وجعل البرنامج
يعمل كالبرق فالكل يعاني اثناء مشاهدته مقطع فيديو او ملف صوتي من انقطاع ومن ثم مواصلة التحميل. 


وهذه الطريقة ستحل هذه المشكلة

اليكم الطريقة :

قم بتشغيل البرنامج ثم اتبع الخطوات التالية ..

Tools

Preferences

Playback Settingsمن الجانب الايمن تحت More Optionsغير الرقم في مستطيل Buffer up to

من 30 الى 300

وضـع علامة صح في المربع الذي تحت الرقم 

ثـــم –OK اغلق البرنامج واعد تشغيله حتى ترى الفرق الواضح*


----------



## النسر الدهبي (9 فبراير 2007)

*:yahoo: * اتمنى منكم الرودود


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا اوى يا مينو عالمعلومه الفيده:t33:


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## النسر الدهبي (9 مارس 2007)

الموضوع مكرر


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

ممتاز

فعلا سرع


----------



## uoan (27 مارس 2007)

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *فعلا حركه حلوة خالص والريل بلير بقى 100 100 شكرا خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويريت تبعت حجات زى كده كتير :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *


----------



## Observer (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حركة بسيطة تجعل الريل بلير يعمل بسرعة البرق وحركه رهيبه.*

thanks borhter


----------

